# Dog DRENCHES the floor when he drinks



## acover4422 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I have an 8 month old Bloodhound/Weimeraner mix and as much as we love him, we are getting tired of the small lakes he creates on the floor when he drinks. We're really not exaggerating here: we have to keep a standard-size bath towel underneath his water bowl, and let it dry out every other day because he completely soaks it.

His bowl is raised up to his height, because he's going to be huge and we don't want him to have back problems from stooping down to eat or drink. We've noticed that having his bowl up high _does _make it better, but it's still a problem.

Today I noticed why it happens. Not only will he splash everywhere when he drinks, but when he takes his last slurp of water he opens his mouth and drops it on the floor!

How do I stop him from doing this?


_P.S: I'm starting to wonder whether he has something wrong with his teeth, because he's been off his food lately. Is this a sign of toothache? Regardless, this has been happening ever since we got him, so I don't think it's caused entirely by teeth problems. How do I stop it??!?!?!_


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Any dog with loose flews (flappy upper lips) is going to collect drool and water to a greater extent than other dogs. With a Bloodhound mix, a mess under the water dish is only to be expected. If it were me, I would probably put the water dish outside, but that's because I have an outside in which to put the water dish! If you don't, then I suggest you invest in a pair of large, high-quality, water absorbing mats (see L.L. Bean for one example). Keep one on the floor and one on reserve. When the floor mat gets too saturated to be on any use, pick it up and let it dry out while the reserve mat sits on the floor. Keep rotating!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the world of the Bloodhound. Drool and mess just comes with the whole package. There is no way to 'stop it' that I am aware of. 

My suggestion would be to put his water outside. I do this in the warmer months. I am also very vigilant about wiping his mouth after he drinks. I have 3 or 4 jowel towels laying around near his water bowl so when he picks his head up from the last sip, I am right there with a cloth under his mouth. You may also try getting a wider bowl, as I have found that a lot of the water coming off of the mouth will land back in the bowl and I can just rinse/refill. 

Oh, and get really use to cleaning your walls! The drool stains are intense.


----------



## acover4422 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wonderful! I bought a puppy and a floor cleaner....
He has more of a Weimeraner-style set of jowls on him though. The only way his Bloodhound side shows is in his excess skin; colour; strong nose and droopy eyes (his ears are bigger than a purebred Weim too, although they're triangular like a Weim). Does that make any difference? Is it still just the fact that he's got Bloodhound in him?


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Both my cockers floor slop. One had more flew, one has a tighter hunting line face. Both slop everywhere. Flew helps trap water to deposit away from the dish, but both mine make an equal terrible trail.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

acover4422 said:


> Wonderful! I bought a puppy and a floor cleaner....
> He has more of a Weimeraner-style set of jowls on him though. The only way his Bloodhound side shows is in his excess skin; colour; strong nose and droopy eyes (his ears are bigger than a purebred Weim too, although they're triangular like a Weim). Does that make any difference? Is it still just the fact that he's got Bloodhound in him?


Just depends on the dog really. I know some Labs who are careful drinkers and others who make a horrid mess. All the Bloodhounds I have met make a big big mess, but its mostly due to their flews. Maybe you got lucky and got a dog with large flews and who is a messy drinker! You are so lucky! xD 

Ooo... he sounds gorgeous. I demand pictures!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with the rotating mats, larger dish, jowl towels and accepting it isn't going away. 

I'm mostly posting to demand pictures as well! He sounds handsome!


----------



## alilyinthefield (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know if this will help for excessive dribbles but it sure helped for wet paws coming out the bowl when my Aussie was a puppy. We used a lid to a storage container turned upside down under the bowl so that it would catch the water she'd drag out after she dunked her paws in the bowl everytime she drank (I swear she didn't know she could drink without her feet in the water!) The lid was one that was deep enough and just large enough that it would catch her front feet as she exited the water bowl. This didn't eliminate it but it helped keep it off my floor without having to keep changing towels every time she drank! Not the 'prettiest' solution but it worked and even though she STILL does this, luckily, she reserves it for outside now!


----------



## acover4422 (Oct 24, 2011)

Pictures? Ahaha, I have hundreds 

Now, just to warn you, he is _especially _beautiful 









The day we got him









With us for our engagement shoot, when he was about 4 months old









His favourite place to be... 50lbs or not!









Cuddling with his Daddy, who'd been at training all weekend









Wrinkles!


----------



## acover4422 (Oct 24, 2011)

HUH? The pictures didn't work! How do I put pictures up? :S


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Ohhh those waterhog mats are wonderful! I have two big ones at my front door and side door. They are great!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

acover4422 said:


> HUH? The pictures didn't work! How do I put pictures up? :S



http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/13113-having-trouble-posting-photos.html

hopefully this helps...


----------



## acover4422 (Oct 24, 2011)

Aaaah, didn't realise I had to use photobucket.








[/IMG]
The day we got him.








[/IMG]
At our engagement shoot, about 4 months old.








[/IMG]
Cuddling with his daddy after he came back from training








[/IMG]
His favourite place to be, 50lbs or not!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, he's so unusual and gorgeous!


----------



## acover4422 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you!

Yep, that's my baby. He sure acts like one, too. Loves to be cuddled at night; sit on my lap; lay under my desk when I'm there; rest his head in my lap... And whenever we go for a ride in the truck he lays on his back propped up against me so he can see out the front


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

My weimaraners drench the floor too. We keep those highly absorbent rags by the water bowl at all times, keeps from having a lake in the kitchen.


----------



## jahgydez (Oct 28, 2011)

He is absolutely beautiful and EXQUISITE! My Tank, has the same issue and he is close to the ground. I keep a towel under the water bottle and mop the trail! LOL.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

branston too waters the floor. he is rottie x mastiff and has a bad underbite. i put a towel under his bowl and trained him to let me wipe his mouth after he has finished drinking.


----------



## AshtheDestroyer (Oct 6, 2019)

acover4422 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have an 8 month old Bloodhound/Weimeraner mix and as much as we love him, we are getting tired of the small lakes he creates on the floor when he drinks. We're really not exaggerating here: we have to keep a standard-size bath towel underneath his water bowl, and let it dry out every other day because he completely soaks it.
> 
> ...


----------



## AshtheDestroyer (Oct 6, 2019)

I have a 2 year old Weim who makes a mess when he drinks. His water bowl sits on a absorbent dish mat that is on a braided rug that's also on top of a Costco door mat and we STILL have water on the floor. The problem is that he has loose lips and he takes his last mouth full of water to go. All the towels, mats and rags are useless when he trails into the living room or down the hall. The only solution for the problem I can think of is to train him to stand at his bowl and drip before walking away. Like that will happen anytime soon,?. In the meantime, I think I'm going to see if a dog fountain ⛲ will help the issue.


----------

